# Mic Echo



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello, I have a Steelseries Sibera v2. I recently got a new PC and for some reason my mic echos back bits of sound (Teamspeak) and other voice chat programs. My boost is on 20 out of 30 and 100 percent volume. Even if i actually completely lower my headset volume it'll still echo back. This did not happen at all with my old pc and I had my boost on 30 out of 30 on that.

I've ticked Echo reduction options and such makes no difference at all...

Thanks for your time. :smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Echo can sometimes be caused by the audio drivers if "Stereo Mix" or "What you hear" is enabled.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Stereo mix is disabled, just enabled now to see if it made a difference which it doesn't.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Mic echo's back sound.*

Hi, for some reason my mic echo's back sound if the other people talks a bit louder e.g on teamspeak. I've even done some tests such as muting my mic using the headset mute switch but it still echo's back sound. So atleast I know it's not my headset that is picking up the sound it has to be something to do with my settings? But I have no idea what. I've disabled Stereo mix and still no difference.

Edit: Also even if i play a youtube video with pretty loud volume it can still sometimes echo back sounds of it even if my mic is muted using my headset.

Steel Series - Siberia V2. [Headset]


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Mic echo's back sound.*

Does anyone have any idea :x? It's really bugging me.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Not familiar with the headset; can you provide more info (or a link)?

What OS, and what soundcard/driver?

Actual crosstalk from mechanical defect in the soundcard is INCREDIBLY unusual these days; it is probably software or settings-based.

Can you call up your system mixer and mute the mic that way?


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Mic echo's back sound.*



jaythorpe522 said:


> Not familiar with the headset; can you provide more info (or a link)?
> 
> What OS, and what soundcard/driver?
> 
> ...



SteelSeries - Gaming Headsets - SteelSeries Siberia V2
Windows 7
Onboard 7.1 Audio (Asus P8Z77-V LX)

I did a test, I kept my speaker volume really loud and put the mic volume in system mixer to 0. It did not echo. I then put the mic to 100 and it did echo so then I put my volume on my headset as low as possible and it echoed. 
Also even if I unplug my mic from the PC it will still echo at a normal volume. :ermm:


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

bhstr99 said:


> I did a test, I kept my speaker volume really loud and put the mic volume in system mixer to 0. It did not echo. I then put the mic to 100 and it did echo so then I put my volume on my headset as low as possible and


Do you have a 'mute'/'listen to this device'/something similar checkbox there? If so, don't listen to it, do mute it.



> Also even if I unplug my mic from the PC it will still echo at a normal volume. :ermm:


Wait, wha,,,? You sure? Have you got another mic on this computer then? Something built-in, integrated to a webcam, something like that?? If you unplug a mic, you don't get sound from it...

jw


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Mic echo's back sound.*



jaythorpe522 said:


> Do you have a 'mute'/'listen to this device'/something similar checkbox there? If so, don't listen to it, do mute it.
> 
> 
> Wait, wha,,,? You sure? Have you got another mic on this computer then? Something built-in, integrated to a webcam, something like that?? If you unplug a mic, you don't get sound from it...
> ...



I've got the listen to this muted in the sound manager. 

And Yes I'm sure If i unplug my MIC and put my volume loud or sort of loud it does will echo peoples voices back through from my side no idea how. I've got no webcam or any other mic plugged in and I'm not aware of any intergrated mic (unlikely).


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

**headsmack** sorry, I committed a classic error there. It's not your mic, it's feedback somewhere in your system settings and/or circuitry. Just to test -- with the mic unplugged, do you actually hear anything from the room feeding back/echoing?? Or just stuff that the computer is playing?

Did this start after an update, software install, BSOD, power surge, or similar? Has it been happening since the computer was new?

Does it happen only with certain audio/AV programs open, or with anything at all that makes noise? If you close all open programs and make windows make a system noise with the volume cranked, does it 'echo'?

B3st bet might just be a driver update. Uninstall the audio device and let windows find the right driver is the quick and dirty way to do that.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

jaythorpe522 said:


> **headsmack** sorry, I committed a classic error there. It's not your mic, it's feedback somewhere in your system settings and/or circuitry. Just to test -- with the mic unplugged, do you actually hear anything from the room feeding back/echoing?? Or just stuff that the computer is playing?
> 
> Did this start after an update, software install, BSOD, power surge, or similar? Has it been happening since the computer was new?
> 
> ...


Yep it only picks up what the computer is playing. And I only really notice it on teamspeak as thats the only teamchat software i use. And the echo plays back through my side so i do not hear the echo but the person on the other side im talking to will.

Uninstall audo device so you mean remove my retek drivers?


----------

